# Costumes for school



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

Would you believe that after all these years of the girls dressing up for Halloween at school, they now will not allow any costumes at all. This is elementary school, in the South. Youngest is soo irritated, she spent her own money on a piggy costume (tail and all) and now can't wear it. We have a new principal, so that may be some of it. Oh and got a message that pop rock candy, someone has created pop-rock candy that is actually some drug. Jeesh...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

There's just no more good ole days. If we get trick or treaters, they go door to door by car.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

I remember you walked door by door everywhere or ride your bike. I had a 10 speed that I wore out!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I feel sorry for the youngsters these days.Things aren't right in the world.One small consolation(sp?) prize is they don't know any better.I went to a Catholic school in the 70's and we couldn't wear costumes but the public school kids could.It was so unfair(but I lived).


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> I feel sorry for the youngsters these days.Things aren't right in the world.One small consolation(sp?) prize is they don't know any better.I went to a Catholic school in the 70's and we couldn't wear costumes but the public school kids could.It was so unfair(but I lived).


I went to Catholic school in the 60's. It was very strict. I got jap slapped a couple times by nuns for talking in class...busted lol. I deserved it. Catholic schools here have halloween parties at their local parish with supervision, safer too.


----------

